# quienes son de El Salvador?



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Quienes son de El Salvador?


----------



## SGothic (Jan 9, 2008)

El Salvador Presente!!!!

recien lei este forum y he decidido unirme...espero disfrutar la estancia en este sitio....Gracias a Todos,....y a ver si encontramos mas paisanos guanacos.....

Saludos!


----------

